# 1st camera pic



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

I bought a cheapie $50 scout cam at Dick's a month b4 the archery season to put on some private property I had just gained access to. Well access to the private property fell through, and I was left with nowhere to set up my camera. The last few days Ive been seeing tons of deer in my neighborhood walking around nibbling ppl's bushes and stuff in broad daylight. Also saw a huge buck chasing a group of does at 4:45 pm the other day past my front yard along a very busy street. Typical urban deer. There are really no woods around where I live so the deer live and bed in ppl's yards. So i decided to put my trail cam up in my back yard to see if I could get a pic of the large buck I had seen the day before. Last night I went to bed at 12:30, but decided to look out my back window to check on my trail cam. Of course, I saw 4 does feeding around it but not in front of it to trigger a pic. They kept looking back, and sure enough the big guy makes an appearance chasin them around directly in my backyard! It was awesome watching that. They put on a show for about 25 minutes in my backyard and I saw every minute! Unfortunately he didn't cover a doe or fioght another buck. He ran in front of the camera, and triggered the camera. I kept thinkin I hope the camera got him, b/c it has a slow trigger speed. Went out this morning to check my camera hoping I got a shot of him on it. My camera does a 3 shot burst after it's triggered....looks the middle shot got him! A perfectly symmetrical well developed 10-pt! Awesome! How many people can say they got a monster on camera and watched the camera get the shot!? lol this trail cam stuff is cool. (btw i know time/date stamp are wrong...havent figured out how to change those yet. this pic was from this morning at around 12:45 am)


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice buck !!!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Heck with a treestand , perch up on the roof with your bow !


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice buck, that is a land owners tag there, if you don't already have a buck. I plowed up my garden 1 year and had monster buck tracks then, they love fresh dirt.


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

haha trust me guys id do anything to get a chance at him. unfortunately my lot is .17 acres...all the lots in my neighborhood are like that. the minute i shot him hed run off and die in someone's yard....the does and yearlings do quite a bit of property damage to the neighbor's gardens and stuff....but theres just no way to hunt them here...unless i dug a pit and covered it with branches and stuff....


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Good looking 9pt to have in your backyard haha. Sounds like you should sit on top your roof lol.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

The amish hunt urban areas and man do they always get some monster bucks out of them!


----------

